# μπαχτσεβάνης ή μπαξεβάνης;



## Earion (Jun 7, 2013)

Οφτοπικίζω κι εγώ: μπαχτσεβάνης ή *μπαξεβάνης*;


Μωδ: η συζήτηση ξεκίνησε από εδώ.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 8, 2013)

_Κάτι ήξερα που την έστησα την παγίδα_, σκέφτηκε και αναχώρησε ακροπατώντας.... :inno:


----------



## Earion (Jun 8, 2013)

Και συνεχίζω :inno:

καϊκτσής ή *καϊξής* ;
τουφεκτσής ή *τουφεξής* ;

και κάμποσα άλλα ...

και τέλος πάντων: Μπες Τσινάρ, Μπεχτσινάρ ή Μπεξινάρ;

:inno:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2013)

Λύστε μου, με την ευκαιρία, και τι προτιμάτε από μπαταχτσής, μπατακτσής ή μπαταξής; (Το ΛΚΝ θέλει να του γράψεις _μπατακτσής_, τα άλλα δεν ξέρει να τα βρει...)


----------



## sarant (Jun 8, 2013)

Τι να πω, δεν έχω ενιαία στάση.
Τουφεξής είναι ο επικρατέστερος τύπος, στα επώνυμα. Και**ής, και τα δύο έχω γράψει. Μπα**εβάνης, ομοίως και τα δύο. Στις Οπωροφόρες λέξεις έγραψα "μπαχτσεβάνης", και το συζήτησα και με τον επιμελητή. Και στον μπατα*ή μόνο το "μπατακτσής" θα απέκλεια :)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 8, 2013)

sarant said:


> Και στον μπατα*ή μόνο το "μπατακτσής" θα απέκλεια :)


Κι όπως ήταν αναμενόμενο, ο παλιότερος τύπος απ' όλους είναι ο _*μπατακτζής*_. 
http://www.lithoksou.net/p/leksiko-...-dimotiki-glossa-lekseis-poy-arxizoyn-apo-mpa


----------



## sarant (Jun 8, 2013)

Είναι όμως γνωστό ότι τον 19ο αιώνα έγραφαν "τζ" και όταν πρόφεραν "τσ" (έτζι, τζεκούρι), τα έχει αποδείξει αυτά ο Πολίτης, οπότε είναι παρακινδυνευμένο να βγει τέτοιο συμπέρασμα.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 8, 2013)

Μα γι' αυτόν ακριβώς τον λόγο έγραψα το «όπως ήταν αναμενόμενο»: επειδή η "σωστή" προφορά είναι /kts/ και αρχικά γράφτηκε "κτζ" και κατόπιν "κτσ". Κι εγώ, σήμερα, το "κτσ" θα θεωρούσα στη συγκεκριμένη λέξη την πρώτη μου επιλογή για τη γραφή της.


----------



## Pericles (Jun 8, 2013)

Η κατάληξη είναι -τζής (με το δικό μας τζ, το σημερινό), και στα τούρκικα, αν δεν απατώμαι, παραμένει πάντοτε αναλλοίωτη ό,τι σύμφωνο κι αν προηγείται. Στα ελληνικά άλλοι είναι πιο ανεκτικοί προς τα δυσπρόφερτα πλην ετυμολογικώς διαφανέστερα _μπουζουκτζής, Παοκτζής, Πασοκτζής_, άλλοι τα εξομαλύνουν ελαφρώς και τα κάνουν -_κτσής_ (διότι η Ελληνική δεν αγαπά άηχα και ηχηρά σύμφωνα πλάι πλάι), και άλλοι τα εξομαλύνουν περισσότερο και τα κάνουν -_ξής_ (διότι η Ελληνική επιπλέον προτιμά διαρκές+στιγμιαίο ή το αντίστροφο παρά δύο διαρκή ή δύο στιγμιαία). Παλιά θα ήταν θέμα διαλέκτου: οι διάλεκτοι των περιοχών που είχαν μεγαλύτερη επαφή με την τούρκικη γλώσσα θα είχαν υιοθετήσει περισσότερα δάνεια όχι μόνο λεξιλογικά αλλά και φωνολογικά. Σήμερα δεν παίζει μεν κάτι τέτοιο, και πάλι όμως πρόκειται κυρίως για λέξεις εκτός του εντελώς «κανονικού» λεξιλογίου: λίγο λαϊκές / λογοτεχνικές, λίγο προφορικές / αργκό, πάντως κάπως περιθωριακές.

Ο _μπαχτσές / μπαξές_ (και ο _μπαχτσεβάνης / μπαξεβάνης_) είναι άλλη περίπτωση, γιατί δεν είναι προϊόν συγκόλλησης αλλά ακέραιη λέξη. Εκεί η επιλογή νομίζω ότι είναι κθαρά αισθητική: η ελληνική γλώσσα μπορεί να ανεχτεί το -χτσ-, διότι δεν αντιβαίνει σε κανένα κανόνα, όμως δε συνηθίζεται. Αν επιλέξεις να το διατηρήσεις, και άρα να μείνεις πιο κοντά στο τούρκικο ορίτζιναλ, κάνεις τη σπάνια επιλογή. Αφήνεις λοιπόν να διαφανεί μια τάση για νοσταλγία, οριενταλισμό κλπ.. Αν προτιμήσεις το -ξ- εκφράζεσαι πιο «αχρωμάτιστα», πιο «στάνταρ».


----------



## Zazula (Jun 8, 2013)

Pericles said:


> Η κατάληξη είναι -τζής (με το δικό μας τζ, το σημερινό), και στα τούρκικα, αν δεν απατώμαι, παραμένει πάντοτε αναλλοίωτη ό,τι σύμφωνο κι αν προηγείται.


http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/-çi#Turkish / http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/-çı#Turkish = -τσής
Βλ. π.χ. http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/kayıkçı = καϊκτσής


----------



## Marinos (Jun 8, 2013)

Zazula said:


> http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/-çi#Turkish / http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/-çı#Turkish = -τσής
> Βλ. π.χ. http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/kayıkçı = καϊκτσής



Για την ακρίβεια, το -c- (τζ) γίνεται -ç- (τσ) μετά από τα σύμφωνα f, p, ş, ç, k, h, s, k και t. Μνημονικός κανόνας η φρασούλα Efe Paşa çok hasta (ο Εφέ Πασάς είναι πολύ άρρωστος -ο καημένος).


----------



## Zazula (Jun 8, 2013)

Οπότε απαντάς και στον Pericles. ;)


----------



## Marinos (Jun 8, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Οπότε απαντάς και στον Pericles. ;)



Ε, ναι, κυρίως ;)


----------



## Earion (Jun 8, 2013)

Εγώ έχω ακούσει και Παοκτσής (πιο συχνά) και Παοκτζής (σπανιότερα). Αλλά μόνο Πασοκτσής, όχι το άλλο.

Να σας δώσω και άλλα; Βαρουχτσής ή Βαρουξής;
μπουλουκτσής ή μπουλουξής;
Ακ Χισάρ > Αξάριον
(ο μενεξές δεν παίζει: είναι από το menekse)

Περικλή, εγώ στη θέση σου δεν θα έκανα διάκριση μεταξύ --kçi και --hçi. Είναι τόσο κοντινά που καταλήγουν ίδια. Το ερώτημά μου το γενικό, προς όλους, είναι πώς αντιλαμβάνονται τη διαφορά (αν αντιλαμβάνονται καν ότι υπάρχει διαφορά) στη μεταφορά από την ξένη γλώσσα προς τα ελληνικά. Μερικοί, όπως φαίνεται, δεν θεωρούν ότι είναι άξια λόγου η διαφορά --κτσής / --ξής. Η δική σου ερμηνεία έχει ένα σκεπτικό που μου αρέσει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2013)

Παοκτσής, βόρειο.

Παοκτζής, συνήθως περισσότερο νότιο.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 8, 2013)

Earion said:


> Περικλή, εγώ στη θέση σου δεν θα έκανα διάκριση μεταξύ --kçi και --hçi.


Νομίζω η διαφοροποίηση που επιχειρεί είναι η -ci/-cı (=-_τζής_) έναντι του -çi/-çı (=-_τσής_).



drsiebenmal said:


> Παοκτζής, συνήθως περισσότερο νότιο.


Το _Παοκτζής _είναι κεντροελληνικό-αθηναϊκό. Το γνήσια νότιο είναι _Παοκατζής _/ _Πασοκατζής_.


----------



## Earion (Jun 8, 2013)

Συγγνώμη, λάθος δικό μου. Δεν έπρεπε να βάλω το τελικό --i. Εννοώ ότι ο Περικλής αλλιώς βλέπει το --kç--του _μπουζουξή _και αλλιώς το --hç-- του _μπαξέ _(απ' όπου και ξεκίνησε η συζήτηση).


----------



## Zazula (Jun 8, 2013)

A, OK. Αλλά αυτά τα ισοπεδώνει (και πάντα θα τα ισοπεδώνει) ο μηχανισμός της αναλογίας ούτως η άλλως.


----------



## Earion (Jun 8, 2013)

Πολύ σωστά.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 8, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Παοκτσής, βόρειο.
> 
> Παοκτζής, συνήθως περισσότερο νότιο.


;)...


----------



## Pericles (Jun 9, 2013)

Earion said:


> Εννοώ ότι ο Περικλής αλλιώς βλέπει το --kç--του _μπουζουξή _και αλλιώς το --hç-- του _μπαξέ _(απ' όπου και ξεκίνησε η συζήτηση).



Πράγματι. Όχι όμως επειδή είναι άλλοι φθόγγοι αλλά επειδή στο ένα έχουμε θέμα πρωτότυπης λέξης + παραγωγική κατάληξη και στο άλλο μια λέξη μονοκόμματη. (Ή, τέλος πάντων, δεν ξέρω αν στα τούρκικα ο _μπαξές _είναι κι αυτός σύνθετη λέξη, αλλά για τα ελληνικά δεδομένα είναι απλή.)



Earion said:


> Το ερώτημά μου το γενικό, προς όλους, είναι πώς αντιλαμβάνονται τη διαφορά (αν αντιλαμβάνονται καν ότι υπάρχει διαφορά) στη μεταφορά από την ξένη γλώσσα προς τα ελληνικά.



Νομίζω ότι δεν τίθεται θέμα μεταφοράς από ξένη γλώσσα. Πλέον αυτά γίνονται ενδοελληνικώς. Τόσο το επίθημα -τζής από μόνο του όσο και πολλές λέξεις με αυτό το επίθημα αποτελούν πλέον στοιχεία της ελληνικής, που ο ομιλητής είτε δε γνωρίζει είτε δεν ενδιαφέρεται αν ιστορικώς προέρχονται από τα τούρκικα: 

σουβλατζής
λεωφορειατζής
βιολιτζής
παγωτατζής
ΚΥΠατζής

_ΠΑΟΚατζής _και _ΠΑΣΟΚατζής _δεν τα 'χω ακούσει, αν και νότιος. Όσο για τη διάκριση _ΠΑ(Σ)ΟΚτζής / ΠΑ(Σ)ΟΚτσής_, είναι πολύ πιθανόν να μην προσέχω πώς το προφέρει ο καθένας, και δε θα απέκλεια και οι ίδιοι οι ομιλητές να μην πολυσκοτίζονται αν το λένε έτσι ή αλλιώς. Το θέμα αποκτά σημασία όταν πάμε να τα γράψουμε. Ακόμη κι εγώ ο ίδιος δεν είμαι σίγουρος πώς τα προφέρω.


----------



## Pericles (Jun 9, 2013)

Pericles said:


> _ΠΑΟΚατζής _και _ΠΑΣΟΚατζής _δεν τα 'χω ακούσει, αν και νότιος.



Α, σόρι, δεν το είχα διαβάσει προσεκτικά. Δεν είμαι τόσο νότιος, Αθηναίος είμαι. Άρα είναι φυσιολογικό!


----------



## sarant (Jun 9, 2013)

Πασοκατζής το έχω ακούσει πολλές φορές (αλλά πολύ λιγότερες από το Πασοκτζής). Παοκατζής, ποτέ. Το -τσής το θεωρώ κι εγώ βόρειο και είναι εύστοχο αυτό που λέει ο Περικλής, ότι το ελληνικό επίθημα είναι -τζής, όχι -τσής.


----------



## Earion (Jun 9, 2013)

Καλημέρα Περικλή. Σωστά όσα λες για το επίθημα --τζής (θηλ. --τζού) της νεοελληνικής, αλλά σου θυμίζω ότι άλλο πράγμα ρώτησα. Ρώτησα πώς μεταγράφονται-μεταφέρονται (άρα και προφέρονται) τα τουρκικά *kç *και *hç*, όταν περάσουν στη νέα ελληνική.

Για να καταλάβεις το πνεύμα της αθώας αυτής ερώτησης (και το πείραγμα της Παλάβρας στο # 10), διάβασε από εδώ και κάτω.

Μαρίνε, στο # 19 ξέχασες το k. Να σου το προσθέσει ο αρμόδιος μοδεράτωρ;


----------



## Marinos (Jun 9, 2013)

Earion said:


> Μαρίνε, στο # 19 ξέχασες το k. Να σου το προσθέσει ο αρμόδιος μοδεράτωρ;


Ωχ, πράγματι... :blush:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 9, 2013)

Μα για ποιο πράγμα συζητάτε ακριβώς; ;)


----------



## Palavra (Jun 9, 2013)

Ολντού. Με την άδειά σας, θα σας αυτονομήσω γιατί χάνεται η συζήτηση :)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 9, 2013)

sarant said:


> Το -τσής το θεωρώ κι εγώ βόρειο και είναι εύστοχο αυτό που λέει ο Περικλής, ότι το ελληνικό επίθημα είναι -τζής, όχι -τσής.


Το ΛΚΝ πάντως τα λημματογραφεί αμφότερα: http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=%25-%CF%84%CE%B6%CE%AE%CF%82%25&dq=, καθότι καλύπτει καλύτερα το βόρειο ιδίωμα. Προσωπικά δεν βλέπω πρόβλημα με την ύπαρξη παράλληλων τύπων όπου μας παίρνει (μόνο ο Νίκελ απεχθάνεται τους παράλληλους τύπους :)).


----------



## Pericles (Jun 9, 2013)

Earion said:


> Καλημέρα Περικλή. Σωστά όσα λες για το επίθημα --τζής (θηλ. --τζού) της νεοελληνικής, αλλά σου θυμίζω ότι άλλο πράγμα ρώτησα. Ρώτησα πώς μεταγράφονται-μεταφέρονται (άρα και προφέρονται) τα τουρκικά *kç *και *hç*, όταν περάσουν στη νέα ελληνική.
> 
> Για να καταλάβεις το πνεύμα της αθώας αυτής ερώτησης (και το πείραγμα της Παλάβρας στο # 10), διάβασε από εδώ και κάτω.



Εννοείς σε περιπτώσεις ανάλογες όπως στο «πιάσε μια Άμπσολουτ» (δηλαδή με _εντελώς _ξένες λέξεις) ; 

Γιατί ο _μπαξεβάνης _και ο _μπουλουξής _δεν «μεταγράφονται όταν περάσουν στη νέα ελληνική»: έχουν ήδη περάσει*, και υποθέτω ότι γράφονται όπως προφέρονται (φυσικά αν προφέρονται με [ks] γράφονται με ξ, όχι με κσ). Βέβαια δεν τις προφέρουν όλοι ίδια. Θα τις γράφουμε λοιπόν με πολλούς τρόπους, δε φαντάζομαι κάτι καλύτερο. Υποθέτω ότι και τα λεξικά θα δίνουν εναλλακτικές μορφές, και ένα σχόλιο του τύπου «λαϊκή» ή «προφορική» λέξη.

______________________
*Δεν ξέρω αν ο _μπουλουξής_, ο _μπουζουξής _και άλλες παρόμοιες λέξεις (παράγωγες από τουρκική πρωτότυπη η οποία να υπάρχει και στα ελληνικά) υπάρχουν και στα τούρκικα ή είναι ελληνικοί σχηματισμοί, αλλά, και αν πληροφορηθούμε ότι υπάρχουν, θεωρώ αδύνατον να αποδειχθεί αν η ελληνική παράγωγη λέξη είναι δάνειο από τα τουρκικά ή σχηματίστηκε ανεξάρτητα _και_ στα ελληνικά.


----------



## daeman (Jun 10, 2013)

...
Μουσικό διάλειμμα, επειδή έχω πολύ καιρό ν' ακούσω αυτόν τον καϊξή / καϊκτσή. Όπως και να τονε λένε, φτάνει μου που τον ακούω.


----------

